# Anyone Getting V-Cubes Now Because of Anniversary Sale?



## mtravilla (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently got an email from V-Cubes stating that they are having a sale on their cubes. They said that their cubes will be 10% off all of their cubes in the store. My question to you guys and girls is are you going to take advantage of this sale.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 14, 2012)

Who Cares?


----------



## mtravilla (Jun 14, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Who Cares?



Sorry, I couldn't think of anything for a third option. I should have just added two options.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 14, 2012)

mtravilla said:


> Sorry, I couldn't think of anything for a third option. I should have just added two options.



No,no. It was a good option.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 14, 2012)

80% off and I probably still wouldn't care.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 14, 2012)

applemobile said:


> 80% off and I probably still wouldn't care.



If they were 80% off I would get a V6 and that's it.


----------



## Winball (Jun 14, 2012)

10% is nothing. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 14, 2012)

the only thing i'd want to get from there would be a v5, cause im trying to sell/trade my SS5x5. but now that i think about it, how is 10% when you really think about it? yeah, who cares...


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 14, 2012)

Since V-cubes take a while to break in anyway, I'd rather buy a used V-cube for the original price rather than a new one for 10% off...


----------



## emolover (Jun 14, 2012)

Unless they come out with the 9x9 I will not buy from them.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 14, 2012)

well I've been thinking about getting a V-3 and also asking about cores for a while now, wheher I bother is another matter entirely


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2012)

*Here are better and cheaper alternatives;*

http://www.puzzleaddictions.com/sheng-shou-2x2x2/
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=113
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=128
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=129
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=240
http://www.everbuying.com/product143003.html


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> *Here are better and cheaper alternatives;*



[Citation needed]


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> [Citation needed]



Wouldn't you rather buy from more ethical companies?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 14, 2012)

When I bought my *completely overpriced* V-Cube 3, a screw broke after about 10 solves. I sent them an e-mail immediately afterwards and when I didn't receive an answer I sent another one about a month later - no answer either.
The cube was the worst I had bought in a long time, too.
Those guys are not getting any of my money anymore.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 14, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Wouldn't you rather buy from more ethical companies?



Eh, I would just rather choose what I consider to be the better cube by myself.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2012)

Of course.

I'm just giving my well informed opinion ^_^


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 14, 2012)

No. In my opinion, they are completely inferior to Shengshou cubes. They could be 75% off and I wouldn't get them. Even if they come out with a 9x9+, I won't buy it because Shengshou will eventually release one at a (most likely) lower price - and it will (most likely) be just as good if not better.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 14, 2012)

I would take advantage of it if they released the adjustable cores which we were promised months ago.


----------



## mdolszak (Jun 14, 2012)

10% off a V-Cube is still like -25% off of any other (superior) cube...

"Who cares."


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe, but only to buy more cubes to "lubricate" with ketchup and other wonderful condiments.


----------



## mdolszak (Jun 14, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Maybe, but only to buy more cubes to "lubricate" with ketchup and other wonderful condiments.


Don't forget super glue!


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 15, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> Don't forget super glue!



I won't ;D

You should see the video of us "lubing" it with ketchup. It's the MD meetup


----------



## benskoning (Jun 15, 2012)

no way i now have ss 4 through 8.


----------



## RNewms27 (Jun 15, 2012)

They should sell SS 5-7 for my V 5-7. According to price, they get the better end of that deal. 

I would also review the transaction, and since they need positive reviews, it would be an anniversary gift from customer to company.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jun 15, 2012)

lol i didnt quite understand what you said there. did you say you'd like a SS 5 instead of a v5? caue i have one. trade maybe? 


RNewms27 said:


> They should sell SS 5-7 for my V 5-7. According to price, they get the better end of that deal.
> 
> I would also review the transaction, and since they need positive reviews, it would be an anniversary gift from customer to company.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is for everyone that is posting alternatives.

V-Cube did make a big impact on the cubing world with the whole big cube thing. They made some of the best cubes out there, and they still do. I think that everyone that doesn't already have a V-Cube should get one for collection and speedcubing purposes. 

That is all,
Thank-you for reading.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 15, 2012)

without v-cube would there be an mass produced 6x6 and 7x7. Think about that


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 15, 2012)

lol I almost forgot V-cubes actually produced a 3x3 until this thread came up. They're almost obsolete in the speedcubing community now.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 15, 2012)

amostay2004 said:


> lol I almost forgot V-cubes actually produced a 3x3 until this thread came up. They're almost obsolete in the speedcubing community now.



I disagree. If I went to do some bigcubes (5+) one day and all my cubes were gone, I would but another set of V-cubes without question. I also know of some others who would do this. I do agree that their 2x2/3x3 arent very good, but I still think they're bigcubes are better than SS ones. Paartly because I prefer the feel of them, but mostly because I feel thay have better quality of plastic and last longer than SS cubes (I know many people who have broken parts on their SS cubes, but no-one who's broken a V-cube part)


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> (I know many people who have broken parts on their SS cubes, but no-one who's broken a V-cube part)



haha you can't be serious


----------



## tx789 (Jun 15, 2012)

I broke a piece on my v 7 about a year ago and I got them in may 2011 so that was after 2 months or so


----------



## Godmil (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd love to buy some adjustable cores.... if they start selling them.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 15, 2012)

I bought a V7, but after I tried a SS7 and SS5 I wished I hadn't. The V7 is collecting dust. I doubt that I'll buy anything else from them as the V7 was expensive and inferior.

And I read their patent; as far as stopping competitors it's only going to be useful if the competitor directly copies their design. My analysis of their patent is that it does not apply to the Shengshou 5x5 or 7x7 cubes I own. Of course judges and juries can differ, but it's a pretty simple patent; it does not cover designs that rely on extensive cylindrical surfaces such as the SS 5 and 7 that I own. I imagine that their attorneys told them something similar and that's why they haven't filed suit against their competitors.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> (I know many people who have broken parts on their SS cubes, but no-one who's broken a V-cube part)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 15, 2012)

ottozing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9LI6qVBsxw&feature=plcp



MMAP did too. But he actually got a core sent for free.


----------



## Meep (Jun 15, 2012)

Godmil said:


> I'd love to buy some adjustable cores.... if they start selling them.



Don't they? I have like 3 sets of parts for adjustable cores for 5, 6, and 7.


----------



## LNZ (Jun 15, 2012)

V-Cubes came out the blocks with some great products (V5 and V7) that people really loved. But Since then, they've fallen from grace. But having said that, with some new and improved products they can come back strong. 

It would not cost them much at all to sell a V6 with a full "memyselfandpi" or "pi" mod done to it when you brought a V6 from them.

And hearing that the WCA may make the V7 illegal in competition someday soon, they should put out a cubic V7.

Or even a good V9 as the mass market one now available is not very good.

As you can see, V-Cubes can come back strong, but do they believe it themselves?

I have brought many V-Cube products. They are:

White V7
Black V6
White V5
White V2a
Black V2a
White V2b
Black V3a
White V3b

I do support V-Cubes!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd love a V-cube 6, and a new core for my V-cube 7. i just don't have money right now.


----------



## jonlin (Jun 15, 2012)

It's funny how people were saying in 2011, "Don't buy these knockoffs, buy V-cubes"
and now: "Screw V-cubes, buy knockoffs"
That's all I have to say during my 1 year of cubing


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 15, 2012)

jonlin said:


> It's funny how people were saying in 2011, "Don't buy these knockoffs, buy V-cubes"



Many of us were advising to buy knockoffs way before 2011


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Many of us were advising to buy knockoffs way before 2011



He's saying that most people would have advised to buy V-Cubes. As they are of better quality.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 16, 2012)

People still buy V-cubes?


----------



## mdolszak (Jun 16, 2012)

jonlin said:


> It's funny how people were saying in 2011, "Don't buy these knockoffs, buy V-cubes"
> and now: "Screw V-cubes, buy knockoffs"
> That's all I have to say during my 1 year of cubing


That's what happens when a company makes a complete fool out of itself, and when its true ethics and morals are shown to the public.

Go Shengshou!


----------



## qqwref (Jun 16, 2012)

mdolszak said:


> That's what happens when a company makes a complete fool out of itself, and when its true ethics and morals are shown to the public.
> 
> Go Shengshou!


That, and also a huge improvement in quality on knockoffs, with unmodded V-cubes being almost exactly good as they were at the start. Look at the first KO 7x7x7s vs the SS 7x7...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 16, 2012)

applemobile said:


> 80% off and I probably still wouldn't care.



I agree with you.
Better off buying the v-cubes on amazon then from V-cubes.com


----------



## ottozing (Jun 16, 2012)

i might buy a V 6 to mod because my ss 6x6 is popping a bit too much for my liking.


----------

